# Slingshots are stress relievers for me



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To me there is a huge difference between hard work, and working hard. A young gentleman and I were talking about his career and how hard and stressful it was. I told him the best jobs I had involved manual labor. We used to bale hay, shell corn and other jobs on the farm. When we went home we were dead A#% tired ????. When I took my first job where I sat and watched a press stamp out metal parts I was miserably stressed at the end of the day. (No it was not license plates????????????????) So now to keep from getting bored and or stress, I shoot slingshots. My parents, like many others always reminded me, “hard work never hurt anyone “


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I worked in a meat processing plant doing the same job for 11 years. Least stressful job I ever held. I knew what was going to be doing that day, the next day, next week. Nothing ever changed and co-workers to pass the time with. Some people don't like repetitive jobs but I prefer them. No stress.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to make tattoo needles, Build one and repeat a thousand times, all while watching TV or listening to music in my own shop.I may have to look into that again.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I used to make tattoo needles, Build one and repeat a thousand times, all while watching TV or listening to music in my own shop.I may have to look into that again.


.

That should be a good business to be in these days what with everyone getting tats.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As your title states: "Slingshots are stress relievers for me"

Whether I'm shooting, or just thinking about shooting - (planning where and when I'm going to get in a little shooting) . . . slingshots allow me to escape the stresses and pressures of life.

Shooting my slingshot also gets me outside for what I call my little "Walk-and-Shoots". I have many places I go where I can be out in nature, get some exercise, shoot a little, and just enjoy the experience.

Some people like 'golf', (which I think is a waste of time and money and develops *no practical skills.*)* :thumbsdown:* Whereas slingshots are just as enjoyable - and challenging , while also building *practical skills *as well.

Might as well spend your time doing something 'fruitful' eh?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Apologies to Tag.

I just now realized i changed the subject on you. Never noticed till i read Son of the Republics post. Not sure where my brain goes sometimes. Ill claim old age if thats ok with you sir. Wasnt intended.

Actually its real relaxing hearing the hit and watching the can go flying while walking along a trail. I call it "walking the can" It also lets semi unfriendly critters who maybe close by know that im coming.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

In my youth I found process work stressful and when asked about it I would say " do up your shoelaces and then untie them. Now do that for the entire day".

I build drystone walls now, massive friggin jigsaws, and when the strain builds up I fire off a few shots to refocus. Works wonders!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point rosco


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Slingshots and the amazing people around the sport provide such a relaxing and enjoyable time it is mind blowing. I know people who spend a lot more and certainly get a lot less to enjoy their hobbies  Shooting slingshots helps me "get out of my head" and take a break for a little bit.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Slingshooting is indeed a potent stress reliever, problem is that when you need it most, it's often not available to you due to circumstance. Like in church or while playing rummy cube with the in-laws... For those times I chew gum. One study showed that people who chewed gum had a greater sense of well-being and lower stress (11). One possible explanation is that chewing gum causes brain waves similar to those of relaxed people. Another is that chewing gum promotes blood flow to your brain. Additionally, one recent study found that stress relief was greatest when people chewed more strongly (12). Hope this helps.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I shoot almost every day after work. It really does help to clear the mind. When I have to travel for work, I bring a couple slingshots and shoot airsoft BBs in the hotel room.


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

Good post , I find taking the dog for a mooch and having a few (read about a 100) shots at the pre placed targets very relaxing ...I have one target which is a small 18inch tower of stones which I am still trying to take out the top pebble at 100 ft.....

I am in the process of setting up group on facebook for other canal people explaining how using a slingshot can release stress and help with certain issues..

depression,etc...


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

This in spades, I can be a pretty thoughtful person and this sometimes gets me pretty low. Just recently I had my dog of 16 years put to sleep due to health issues (god I miss him). Nothing at all Makes me feel better than spending an afternoon/evening alone going for a long walk with a pocket full of ball bearings and lead cylinders, regularly just find a comfy spot well out of the way and have a sit down for half an hour, normally with a few bottles set up for plinking. Without cars and slingshots I dread to think what state I'd find myself in. People just don't understand how much this simple hobby can help get your head straight. Bloody hell that was cheerful wasn't it!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Same for me. when i shoot the slingshot. I can 100% concentrate on it and forget the troubles.

When i was young, it was the football did so. When i was sad, just kick the football, ran in the court until i am exhausted and then had a sleep like a pig.

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

same here


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A close friend of mine asked me if I ever get bored shooting slingshots I asked him if he ever gets bored fishing I knew he never gets bored fishing, even if he isn’t catching fish. It’s just something that relaxes us, which we all need.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They say we need aerobic, strength, balance and flexibility exercises to keep a body in good shape. Well I feel mental conditioning should be number one. The exercises contribute to our peace of mind, but for me it’s slingshot therapy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to say “I can’t hit that target with my slingshot” then one day I thought, “well if I can’t hit it why put it up in the first place” Watching slingshot videos has helped my way of thinking in a very positive way. Kalevala’s card cutting videos are a perfect example of what can be achieved with a positive attitude and a little determination.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Slingshot shooting is about the only sport where I never got angry with myself when I threw darts and bowled I was confident that I was fairly descent, so when I failed to meet my standards, I got #&*% and ended up quitting something that was supposed to be fun and relaxing I’ve gotten disappointed shooting slingshots before, but not mad. Nw even an off day shooting is still fun, so I think I found my Personal stress reliever, for years to come.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Got back into Slingshot shooting because after 30 years of competitive Rifle and Pistol shooting I was burnt out with competition. Now I shoot just for enjoyment. Don't miss the competition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am retired and so I no longer have stress associated with my work. Now days stress comes from medical problems and grandkids that are having their own problems. I find that shooting my slingshot takes my mind off things for a while and if I start hitting my targets I forget about everything except making the next shot.

GP


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You’ve done quite well in the slingshot world


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

We all have been around someone who gets mad and throws a fit because of his poor performance. Kind of brings you down don't it. Why do people insist on doing things that makes them mad? So far, I haven't ran into this with slingshots. And as another bonus, it's keeping me out of the bars! :hmm:


----------

